# Bridges with Shops/ Buildings on them worldwide



## MusicMan1 (Aug 18, 2013)

All in the title really- can anyone name them all? The five I can think of are:

-Ponte Veccio, Florence
-Rialto Bridge, Venice. (not as good an example as above, but an example nonetheless)
-Old town hall, Bamberg
-Pulteney Bridge, Bath
-High Bridge, Lincoln (not a large/ grand example, but again, it's an example!)

Can anyone think of any more examples/ name them all?

No trolling please


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

The old London Bridge was certainly a good example but unfortunately it doesn't exist anymore
https://www.google.it/search?q=old+...itTQAhVnJ5oKHcfoBZ8Q_AUICCgB&biw=1374&bih=879 

After that, I can think of the Chengyang Bridge and several bridge houses (my favorite being probably the one of John Johansen) but I'm not sure in both cases if it's what you're looking for.


----------



## MusicMan1 (Aug 18, 2013)

mapece said:


> The old London Bridge was certainly a good example but unfortunately it doesn't exist anymore
> https://www.google.it/search?q=old+...itTQAhVnJ5oKHcfoBZ8Q_AUICCgB&biw=1374&bih=879
> 
> After that, I can think of the Chengyang Bridge and several bridge houses (my favorite being probably the one of John Johansen) but I'm not sure in both cases if it's what you're looking for.


A good example, and a little known one! Thanks! Yeah I know London bridge was like that, didn't the old London bridge get dumped in the Arizona desert or something!!??

It's just for curiosity really- just wondering how many people knew of any more obscure examples of these bridges around the world. It's just a topic I've never really seen discussed on here!


----------

